# R15 Paus Button not working in Live Mode



## brb408wpb (Feb 27, 2006)

I am a newbie and thought I posted this last night, but I can't find it. So here it is again:

My pause button does not seem to work in Live TV mode. It only pauses pre-recorded shows. Is this something I am doing? And since it doesn't work, it doesn't let me keep anything in that 90 minute buffer. I am getting close to bringing the old Tivo back downstairs!

Thanks


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Weird. I'd try a system restart just for the heck of it. 

The pause button is one of the features that works fine, the random video dropout and second or two for the audio to resume after pausing is a different matter...


----------



## brb408wpb (Feb 27, 2006)

I will give a restart a try. It is not something I do since I never had to do it with my D.Tivo.

Thanks


----------



## Vermonster (Nov 18, 2005)

For the past several days I have had similar problems with pausing live TV. Press pause. Pause lasts about 2 seconds then reverts to play. 

For me, this is a sporadic problem. If I keep pressing pause enough times, it **usually** will pause.

Never had this problem until a few days ago and am wondering if one of the recent firmware "upgrades" has this as a bug.

VT


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think I had this issue too, the only thing I could do is jumpback and then hit pause. Since I don't watch much live tv I don't have this happen. But I think it might be do to the R15 showing live tv. A theard awhile ago said they thought the R15 didn't have a delay and that you are really watching live tv. This kind of makes sense when you FF to get to the end off a live tv and you see it go black for a min then the picture kicks in. 
Plus I've notice that after playing a MYVOD program that you can't rewind to the begining of what you see on the TV. ex. if you exit a MYVOD at 3:00 watch live tv untill 3:02 and it will only rewind to 3:01 (not sure if it's a whole min but you won't be able to rewind to see the first thing you saw when you finished the MYVOD.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I've been having the pause issue as well. It's annoying when you're watching Live TV and the phone rings. I'll try the jumpback trick.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I've had the same problem. It is sporadic and I thought it was due to a dirty button but maybe it's more.
If I keep pressing it, eventually, it will pause.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Put me down as another who's having this problem. My wife complains about it all the time. I find that when it starts up again after a couple of seconds that if you hit pause again it usually works then, but it's still a pain. 

Last night I was watching a show live, hit pause and it switched channels (perhaps to the other tuner, I'm not sure). That was the first time that had happened to me.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've had this happen to. Since I don't watch too much live tv it don't have it happen that much. I think a jumpback and pause works. 

I wonder if alot of these problems we are having are do to the R15 showing real live tv and not buffer it with a delay like Tivo and the UTV.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I have heard a lot of people say that it's the remotes causing some of the issues. That things responded faster and better when they switched to some of their better universal remotes such as the Harmony line. I will hopefully get to test this theory soon


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think it's the remote in this case. I think the issue is that your seeing live tv and since it hasn't buffered yet it won't pause it. After hitting the pause button acouple of times you've actually gotten to the buffered, pauseable part of the recording. Not sure this is right but it makes some sense.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Either way, when you hit pause it should pause. When you hit play it should play. That is what a DVR is supposed to do, right?

99% of the issues are software IMHO. The good news with that is they are all fixable. 

Whether its buffered or "live" it should all be one seamless stream.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

That's true it should work. But I think this might be the cause and solution to some of the issues. They might want to look and see if the live tv is causing the issues with jumpback (skipping to the end) and pausing live tv.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually everything should be buffered, even if it's only 1-3 seconds it all should be in the buffers. You should never be watching anything truely live on a dvr.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

True, but in other posts they said that the R15 doesn't have a delay at all. They have had a non-dvr reciever and the R15. The both showed the same thing on the screen at the same time, no audio or video delay. I think this is true or Tivo has a long delay then the R15. I've spilt my 50" screen with the HR10-250 and the R15 on the other both "live" and there the HR10-250 is behind the R15. But that only proves that the R15 has less of a delay (if it has one) then the HR10-250.


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

Count me in. very random, but very annoying.
Pause & skip back both fail to work every now and then.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Happens on both of my boxes frequently! Very annoying.


----------



## mduz (Mar 25, 2006)

Having same issue. Started after 10AF update. Please fix. Very annoying.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

live tv is being buffered/saved, i sleep with the music channel on, i just hit rewind, it has gone back so far 1 1/2 hours

and i can't pause live tv either, but i can hit the the 6 sec back and then pause and it works


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Seems to be another "sporatic" bug, not affecting all boxes........but seems to be growing in its "not so popular" fashion. I have never experienced this fault up to this point and have not been able to "duplicate" it either, but then again, i don't watch an awful lot of "live tv", with the exception of "News Broadcasts"

Another strange one, i would say.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

I had seen this few times this week. I did not reboot the box this time (as a couch potato I did not feel like moving towards the box...). The pause resumed working by itself, without a reboot. 

It is worth bring lazy


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I just experienced this last night, hitting pause again did make the unit actually pause. This sure is a weird one.


----------



## emayracing (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been having non-stop pause issues since purchasing TWO r15s - of course now since the 3/21 software download, both of my boxes only show a black screen - so I don't know if the pause works anymore.

But since day 1, my pause - if it works at all - only lasts for a second or two.


----------

